# Bluez 4 not ask for pin for paring

## benzin

Hello I have terrible problem. I use bluez of version 4.39-r2 (but I try newer version too). And as passkey agent I use kbluetooh. When I try pair mine (Nokia 6230i) with PC pop up window of kbluetooth come and I can set PIN for communication 0000 and all is OK, i can send and recive file through kbluetooth GUI, it's OK.

Now mine problem. When I try connect from wammu, gammu, rfcomm, gnocky etc. the pop up window not coming. I set PIN on cell phone, but on PC I cannot set PIN and connection go down.

I try blueman and simple-agent, but it's python application and module of python is broken on mine PC (and is hart to find which module is in which package, and what it's need for repairing, and revdep-rebuild not solve python problems).

It's look like. When connection request come from mobile phone, all is OK, kbluetooth set manage PIN, but when connection request come from PC from different software then kbluetooth, then PIN is not managed.

----------

## mgoppelt

Look there: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-797762-highlight-bluez+pin.html

----------

